# Cree MT-G not much mentioned ?



## videoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Perhaps not the best for use in a flashlight, but why so little talked about ?
New hi CRI versions and brighter ones announced.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...p-MT-G-LED-Delivers-Unprecedented-Performance


Corvette6769 said:


> The XLamp MT-G LEDs are optimized for 35W-50W halogen MR16 retrofit bulbs and other accent, track, display and down lighting ...
> ... The multi-die XLamp MT-G LED


Very specific LED for a very special application. No MR16 bulbs using this LED have shown up in retail stores yet.

XP-C/E/G and XM-L work well in flashlights so are discussed most often.
XM-L HVW & XT-E HVW are optimized for fixed lighting (115VAC/230VAC) but are very new so not much discussion yet.
The MT-G is optimized for 12V MR16 bulbs, not much use anywhere else.


----------



## videoman (Jan 13, 2012)

I can think of many other uses for the soon to be available MT-G in the high CRI version. Namely in the film/video industry where there are so many cheap, low CRI, low lumen output led fixtures that have been imported from overseas and given leds a not too favorable acceptance as an alternate replacement for the halogen filament. Most led units (fixtures/lamps) that are being used have the multitude of tiny encapsulated leds in them that are most often in the cool varieties with low CRI's along with narrow/spotty beam projection. They usually exhibit a slight but noticeable greenish cast, especially when used with the supplied color correction filter to reduce that cool down to 3200K standard for indoor shoots. The Mt-G would be ideal in the area of on-location shooting where/when a portable generator is not feasable/available and the only power source is from ENG type 14.4 VDC batteries. As digital HD video cameras are constantly being improved in the low light capability, the trend to use available light along with artificial fill can easily be obtained with powerful LED alternatives. I can just imagine that a few fixtures with 4 MT-G's in each along with appropriate reflectors/TIR lenses can become a formidable lighting system in this lucrative market. I have never seen an MR-16 bulb exhibit a really wide beam around 60 degrees or more, as most are either 45 or narrower and that is understandable as most uses for them are in the accent/showcase/restaurant/boutiques for highlight display of merchandise or atmosphere creating. Even though they are optimized for the MR-16, the led itself with the right reflector can see it's way in a diversity of applications including underwater lighting, automobile, search and rescue, home and garage security, stage, DJ, cave exploration, etc. It has been almost a year since this led first appeared, and has not seen any active duty on the store shelves or in any lamps. Just wondering why.


----------



## Foxx510 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got one on the way to play with soon. It will go into an old style copper lamp running from 12v with a diffuser of some sort(possibly crushed glass in paraffin). Hopefully I won't cook it, they aren't cheap at $17 each!


----------



## thomashct (Jan 26, 2013)

I have had a few to play around with and it sure is bright but the only problem is finding the right driver.

Here is a pic of my latest with the MT-G2s 




Its a triple but I haven't had any luck with drivers yet as this setup will drain battery like pooring water.


----------



## trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been playing around with somne of these for a week or so and here are some of my pics 

light approx 8 feet from the ceiling and the bits of tape ar 1 foot apart 

first the ledil Iris optic for an MCE 









a large 80 mm reflector from off Cutters site 









and then I popped a couple in one of my Spidereyes lights with Ahorton`s lense on board 
and slightly defocused them 













and a small video using the light on my mountain bike


----------



## foxtrot824 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've thought about a build using this package too, I'm glad to see someone is on it  I think it gets overlooked because of it's voltage requirements and because it's a pretty large LED that can't compete with the spot a smaller die can produce. I look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## thomashct (Jan 27, 2013)

trout said:


> I have been playing around with somne of these for a week or so and here are some of my pics
> 
> light approx 8 feet from the ceiling and the bits of tape ar 1 foot apart




Are you connecting the led with a driver?

I am using the Buck/Boost muitl XML driver from KD for my single MT-G mod, but still can't find a driver that I feel comfortable with on my triple mod . Anyone got sugguestions?


----------



## wquiles (Jan 27, 2013)

thomashct said:


> I am using the Buck/Boost muitl XML driver from KD for my single MT-G mod, but still can't find a driver that I feel comfortable with on my triple mod . Anyone got sugguestions?



George might have an LED driver that will work for your application - check out the LED drivers from TaskLED.com

Will


----------



## trout (Jan 27, 2013)

thomashct said:


> Are you connecting the led with a driver?
> 
> I am using the Buck/Boost muitl XML driver from KD for my single MT-G mod, but still can't find a driver that I feel comfortable with on my triple mod . Anyone got sugguestions?




I am using the taskled B3Flex and a 14.8 volt battery pack 
the HBflex would be worth looking at for a triple setup


----------



## videoman (Jan 27, 2013)

The H6CC from Taskled ran my 3 MT-G's in parallel mode, nicely feeding each a steady diet of 2.2 amps when used with a 12V source. Evan a 9 V DC source would be fine as long as the supply can deal with the current.


----------



## thomashct (Jan 27, 2013)

Firstly, with the 3 different types of forward voltage that the MTG2 offers, sometimes it can be confusing without knowing the input voltage. and the last time I check Cutter's site they don't have the 9V version available. I am using the 6V ones.

Secondly, my problem with taskled drivers are the size. I am using a Mag 6C for the host, so only drivers that are <26mm will work with my triple mod . And since all the multi led drivers at KD are all 26mm and under thats why I tend to look there.
I have tried the 5 x XML driver from KD to hopeing that a 17V output driver can drive it but no luck


----------



## videoman (Jan 27, 2013)

Would the MT-G ( the older one ) be considered as a single die led even though it has 12 distinct dies in it. If so the newer version, the MT-G2 seems to be all 1 die and would it be considered a single die led because one would see only one amber coating underneath a possible 12 dies ?


----------



## thomashct (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos that might help you answer your question


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Murderer.


----------

